# Ok. I am getting pissed off!



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I just found out the rats have lice. I think they're lice, anyways. They're little red bugs that look like teeny tiny fleas. Tomorrow we're taking another trip to the pet store we got them from and I'm going to ask for some kind of compensation for all the vet bills these rats are costing me. I'm also going to inform them that one of the girls (if not BOTH of them) are pregnant and the one who I know for sure is is expecting babies any day now.

I love the girls so much, and I wont give them back to the pet store (especially knowing that they'll more than likely end up as snake food if I do), but I do think it's horribly unfair to sell sick, and infested rats to people. Not only as pets, but as food too. That kind of neglect towards the poor little rats causes snakes harm as well.

If they refuse, then I'll take my complaint to a higher level. With angry letters, too. I really dislike PETA, but I may even get them involved if that's what I need to do to get this pet store to shape up. I'm not going to sit back and pay hundreds upon hundreds of dollars in vet bills when it's the pet store's fault they need to see a vet in the first place.

Petco and Petsmart will refund vet bills of animals they sold to people... This may be a local pet store, but it's only the responsible thing for them to do the same when it's their fault these health issues came to be.

Wish me luck... :x


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

im thinkin it might be mites.....i dont think you can see lice...unless im mistaken....i very well could be (specially since u said there are already vet bills...lol)....whatever it is good luck


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I read that mites are the ones you can't see. Whatever it is, I'm almost certain it's the pet store's fault. They've been itching for the whole 2 weeks I've had them. I wanted to pass it off as dry skin caused by crappy food, but sadly when I was stroking Dust I saw a reddish-orange speck, and being curious I watched it for a few seconds and it moved. I found several more throughout the night tonight while they were out, and all of the little dots ran away when I parted their fur.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

good luck, maybe if ur lucky enough, you can actually change pet stores for the better for all furry friends (it seems the reptiles/fish get better treatment then furry critters) 

unlikley, but 1 can hope, cant he? ^^

again, good luck ^^


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

That is strange, isn't it? People at the Petco I work at (besides myself, that is..) seem to know more about the fish and reptiles than they do about small animals too. I only know about small animals though. I hardly know anything at all about reptiles and fish... birds too.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

lol, same here... but i only worked at a small brand pet store.... but there was never 1 complaint while i was there about the small animals ^^

but when it was time to feed the snakes... it took some getting used to XD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Are you going to treat your rats with Ivermectin or Revolution?

Lice you can see and are cigar shaped and move like tanks...they don't run. Mites are almost always microscopic except the tropical fur mite but Revolution/Ivermectin kills them quickly.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

AHG I just got so itchy and creeped out looking these up. But maybe this can help. Do the mights look like any of these? 
Tropical Rat Mite








Spiny Rat Mite








Rat Louse









Both Mites are blood sucking. Here is a site that might be helpful.
Uhg hope it's not chiggers. blech im getting disgusted with all these mites. 
http://www.idph.state.il.us/envhealth/pcmites.htm


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

None of them look like that. I kind of exaggerated when I said "run" it was more like it slowly slipped away through the fur to where I couldn't see it anymore.

Well, I ended up not going to the pet store today. I think I'll just stick with writing a letter, making copies, and dropping them off at all the stores in the area and telling them to give them to whoever it is that owns the little company.

edit:
Oh yeah, if I get Revolution where do I put it on the rat to make sure it can't get licked off? I have to separate them soon because Gohma is going to have babies any day now, so I don't really have to worry about them licking it off each other through friendly grooming.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope u get it sorted

the pet store should be ashamed , 

Jess x


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

My Fiance's mom said it would be much more effective if I talked to the ASPCA about it. Even if they're not interested in hearing about rats, I could bring up the question of "If they're treating their small animals this bad, think of how they might be treating their puppies and kittens?"

This pet store has already been written up for getting puppies and kittens from mills, so they've already got 1 point against them according to her. I could start by writing the owner a letter saying that I'm concerned for the animals' welfare and I'm seriously considering getting the ASPCA involved if some changes aren't made.

I also learned it is a privately owned store. There used to be 3, but now there are only 2 stores left, apparently.


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

I think the ASPCA will care. The local SPCA in my area has rats in the shelter. 
I definitely feel your pain though, Sami. I got my boys from PetSmart, and after a couple hundred bucks in vet bills.... thought everything was ok. And just today I found a scab on both of their backs which means............................ mites again. So now I have to save some money to take them for another mite shot. UGGHHHH.
Good luck Sami, you go girl


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, I saw those red dot buggies before, I believe they are indeed mites, my Spike had them one time. I had a big unexpected bill, so had to go with - I believe a aspen type litter for a few weeks. Spike got all itchy and scabby and I saw the buggies and brought him to the vet which my mom said I could pay her back. They said he had Mites and that there were topical solutions.. but one shot, injection would be an easy cure-all. 

Do NOT get this shot.. a couple weeks later Spike had pneumonia and I returned to the vet with him and she said.. "Oh, yeah. That was a possible side-effect of the shot." They did not tell me this before, and I would have freaked and completely gone for the topical cure! Spike passed away from this Pneumonia. 

Just hope to warn anyone else of this shot.


----------

